# Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?



## Desimona (6. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie eine externe Fischhälterung sein muss - um evtl. einen einzelnen Fisch zu behandeln oder Nachwuchs zu überwintern? Und wo sollte er stehen - wie groß sollte er sein?
Danke für alle Antworten.
LG Desimona


----------



## Zacky (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Eine externe Hälterung sollte ausreichend Platz bieten, eine ausreichende Filterung haben, künstliches Licht (Tageslicht-Immitat) ist sinnvoll, im Winter natürlcuih trocken und warm...je nach Zielsetzung ~ Behandlung oder Überwinterung...zur Behandlung braucht es schon ein Mindesttemperatur...


----------



## VolkerN (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Hi Desimona,

hmmm, das kommt natuerlich drauf an wieviele und wie grosse Fische du extern halten willst. 

Ich habe ein 400L-Aquarium zur Behandlung oder aber auch schon zur Ueberwinterung von Nachwuchs eingesetzt. Es gibt aber natuerlich auch Haelterungsbecken (z.B. als Faltbecken) mit deutlich mehr als 1.000 L 

Wieviel und wie grosse Tiere willst du denn ausserhalb vom Teich halten ?


----------



## slavina (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Hi Desimona,
ich habe eine Innenhälterung mit 2000 Litern. Das nutze ich im Winter für meine Wakin. Sonst wird es als Quarantänebecken genutzt.Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Faltbecken ,das stelle ich aber draussen auf wenn ich mal überzählige Fische abgeben möchte und diese sicher unterbringen will. Die Innenhälterung steht in einem seperaten Steinhaus (Gartenhaus) welches im Winter beheizt werden kann. Auch meine Gartenpflanzen (Zitronenbaum,Orangenbaum ect..) überwintere ich da prima.
LG,
Tina


----------



## Desimona (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Ich danke euch allen für die Infos.
Ich benötige so eine externe Hälterung erst im Winter für die kleinen Fischlein zu überwintern. Im Moment sind die kaum 5mm lang und ich wollte die nicht im Winter im zugefrorenen Teich lassen. Man hat mir mal gesagt, dass so kleiner Nachwuchs das sehr wahrscheinlich nicht überleben wird. 
Es könnte auch sein, dass ich evtl einen Fisch (Schubunkin - ca. 10/12 cm) einfangen und behandeln muss. Dazu werde ich mir wohl so ein Faltbecken zulegen - klingt praktisch - wo bekomme ich so eins?
Was ich noch wissen möchte ist: Wieso sollte ich die Minis im Winterquatier künstlich beleuten? Reicht da nicht Tageslicht aus? Im Teich ist es im Winter doch auch relativ duster - oder?
DANKE 
und LG
von Desimona


----------



## lotta (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Hi Desimona, 
wenn du sogar Tageslicht zur Verfügung hast, dann ist das ja noch viel besser, als künstliches Licht


----------



## Desimona (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Hi Sabine,
das meine ich doch auch


----------



## Zacky (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Wenn Du es rein zur Überwinterung brauchst ist das Tageslicht ggf. ausreichend, aber wenn sie etwas wachsen sollen und entsprechende Temperatur haben, gefüttert werden und,und,und - dann ist zusätzliches Licht geeigneter. Die AQ stehen ja auch meist in der Nähe von Tageslicht in der Wohnung und werden ebenfalls künstlich mit Licht versorgt.

Licht muss nicht sein, bietet aber deutlich mehr Vorteile...


----------



## Desimona (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Ich danke euch allen für die Infos.
Ich werde meine Mini-Minis in einem Aquarium überwintern lassen - daber werde ich beachten,
dass sie ähnliche Bedingungen wie die großen "Mamas" und "Papas" im Teich haben. Also --> kalt aber ohne Minusgrade - nicht zu viel Licht - aber in jedem Fall Sauerstoff.
Und da ich im Winter im Urlaub bin und der gesamte Strom im Haus solange abgeschaltet wird, werde ich
ein Aquarium-Oxydator einsetzen. Ich hoffe mal - das geling. Wenn dann die "Eiszeit" vorbei ist und der
Teich die annähernd gleiche Temperatur wie die Innenhälterung (unbeheitzter Raum) aufweist, dann werde ich die Mini-Minis wieder in den Teich setzen. 
Was meint ihr dazu? Habe ich da evtl. etwas übersehen?
Helft mir auf die Sprünge -->  DANKE


----------



## Zacky (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Wenn Du die Mini-Minis in einem Aquarium überwintern lassen willst, warum baust Du keinen Filter und keine Lampe darüber? Wenn sie die gleichen Umebungsverhältnisse wie die Eltern im Teich haben sollen, heißt das, dunkel und unter 5°C ---> Was soll Dir das bringen? Bedenke bitte auch, dass die Tiere bis zu gewissen Temperaturen noch aktiv sind und Energie benötigen und von daher ist dunkel und kalt stellen, recht breit gefächert. Wo liegt denn etwa die Temperatur im unbeheizten Raum?

Die Jungfische werden in einem AQ kein natürliches Futter finden, wie in einem Teich und das heißt, Du müsstest sie vernünftig füttern. Um zu füttern bedarf es einer Filterung!

Um was für Mini-Minis handelt es sich denn tatsächlich und auch um wieviel?

Wenn Du die Kleinen nicht über den Winter unter optimalen Wachstumsbedingungen groß ziehen möchtest, damit sie dann im kommenden Frühjahr in den Teich zurück können, brauchst Du meiner Meinung nach den Aufwand nicht betreiben. Ich denke die Ausfallquote wird in deiner "Innenhälterung" höher sein, als die zu erwartende Ausfalloquote im Teich. Dort finden sie im Notfall noch Kleingetier was sie bei Bedarf fressen können und das Wasser ist ggf. von der Qualität her besser, da mehr Volumen und so weiter.

Nun denn, es kann ja durchaus klappen, aber ich habe arge Bedenken......berichte bitte im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Desimona (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Hallo Zacky, 
danke für deine Einwände. Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung wie man so kleine "Mini-Minis" überwinter soll. Irgendwoher habe ich gehört, dass diese Winzlinge (zur Zeit ca. 5 - 6 mm - __ Shubunkin's) bis zum Wintereinbruch nicht groß genug sein werden um im Teich wirklich eine reelle Chance zu überleben haben. Und ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wie kalt es wirklich in dem unbeheitzten Zimmer wird - aber ich denke genau so kalt wie in einem Keller. Allerdings mit Tageslicht. Deswegen dachte ich, dass ich keine künstliche Beleuchtung benötigen werde. Filter -? OK- das könnte ich schon einrichten - allerdings ist der dann 14/16 Tage nicht in Betrieb. (Urlaub) Sauerstoffzufur über Aquarium-Oxydator. Ich plane ja erst und freue mich über   J E D E N Hinweis, Einwand und jede Anregung.  DANKE - Ich werde deine Hinweise in meinen Plan mit einbeziehen. 
Ich weiß ja noch nicht, wie ich es letztlich machen werde.
LG Desimona


----------



## slavina (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Hallo Desimona,
also ich würde die Minnis auch nur reinnehmen wenn Du sie wirklich optimal versorgen kannst mit Filterung,Licht,Futter ect. , ansonsten warte doch erst mal ab wie viel die an Wachstum bis zum Oktober noch zulegen. Ich hatte schon kleine Shubunkins von 2cm die sogar letztes Jahr über den langen Winter im Teich gekommen sind.Wenn die natürlich Stecknadel groß sind im Oktober dann klappt das nicht.Aber wie gesagt bis zum Oktober/ November ist doch noch Zeit. 
Und wenn alle Stricke reißen...könnte ich sie vielleicht für die Zeit Deines Urlaubs in einem kleineren Aquarium bei mir unterbringen.Wäre eine Möglichkeit.

P.S.Ich glaube wir wohnen nicht so weit voneinander entfernt.


----------



## Desimona (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Externe Fischhälterung! Wie?*

Hi Tina,
dein Angebot ist echt Super - das werde ich wirklich annehmen, wenn ich mich dann dazu entscheide die ganz kleinen Minis in eine Winterhälterung zu packen -  ich glaube auch, dass wir nicht so weit voneinander entfernt wohnen. Aber du hast ganz Recht --> ich werde bis Ok/Nov. erst mal abwarten. V i e l e n   DANK für deine Hilfsbereitschaft.


----------

